# [solved] [configuration] Firefox au lieu de Links

## bpier

Salut à tous. Links est le navigateur qui s'ouvre par défaut dans ma Gentoo. Je suis sous Gnome-light/LXDE, comment faire pour remplacer Links par Epiphany ou par Firefox. J'ai réglé le problème concernant Thunderbird via about:config, mais pour les autres paquets, le problème reste entier. Je n'ai trouvé aucune solution sur le net, probablement parce que je ne cherchais pas dans la bonne direction. Merci

EDIT => La solution consiste pour LXDE à passer par l'utilitaire xdg :

$ xdg-mime default firefox.desktop x-scheme-handler/http

$ xdg-mime default firefox.desktop x-scheme-handler/https

(info récupérée sur archlinux)

----------

## El_Goretto

Merci pour l'info  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

La solution "simple" est de trouver le menu "default applications" et d'y mettre le butineur préféré  :Wink: 

(ça existe dans LXDe, je l'ai utilisé jadis)

----------

